
Managify – The All-In-One Document Management Platform - tejas1mehta
https://www.managify.org/about
======
tejas1mehta
Founder here.

Managify is a Web-based Document Management Platform that allows you to manage
your Projects, Notes, Bookmarks, Passwords And Calendar in a single system.
Our platform combines the advantages of using custom solutions for different
types of content, with the benefits reaped by storing all your data in an
integrated, and seamless system. For example, using our platform, users can
view and manage all of their relevant material on any topic, activity or
venture - see all their notes, bookmarks and calendar events on any specific
undertaking.

Please let me know if you have any suggestions/questions.

